# The unofficial Cooler Master Hyper 212 series bashing (and defense) thread



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 16, 2021)

Whenever the CM 212 comes up, usually as a "safe" recommendation or a comparison point, someone inevitably fires back with something about how crappy the 212 is, and why is anyone even talking about it anymore when there are so many better options?

I'll go first:  It costs too much.  How many years after release and it's still 40USD?  The tooling and marketing costs are WAY past recouped, and it should really be more like 30.  Oh yeah, and the fan's crap.  It makes too much noise for the air it moves, and doesn't sound great while doing it.

BUT:  There's also nothing drastically wrong it, either.  Yes, it's been bettered in its price class.  Yes, there are significantly more capable coolers available for not much more money.  The difference in its price range aren't that huge, though.  I grabbed both a 212 Evo on discount, along with the Tom's Hardware Best Pick for budget cooler, the be quiet! Pure Rock 2.  Both performed nigh-identically on an X5670 @ 4.2; not a particularly scientific test, I'll admit.  For 95% of users, though?  It's 100% adequate.

Change my mind.  Or back me up; that's good, too.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 16, 2021)

I've owned several 212 Evos, I've never paid $40 for one though. I always get them on sale, they aren't worth $40. They are a basic 120mm tower cooler, the design has been done to death. And you're right, the fan that comes with them are pretty bad.

But, at the end of the day, they get the job done and are probably fine for 99% of people. Heck, I have one cooling a 10700k@5GHz all-core. So it ain't that bad. But I could probably swap it out for a dozen other coolers in the same price range. 

I will give the 212 Evo some extra credit though when it comes to mounting and accessories. The mounting mechanism is pretty good, I've bought some other slightly cheaper 120mm tower coolers, and even some more expensive ones, that has horrible mounting systems. And they include a tube of decent thermal paste good for a few applications instead of just a package of cheap white crap that comes with most coolers in this price range.


----------



## evernessince (Jun 16, 2021)

I mean, you can get the Gammaxx 400 at $25 USD and it performs 4c better on average.  Hyper 212 is almost 2 times the price as of right now, which is crazy given you are getting less.

It's a decent CPU cooler but it's overpriced by a lot.  Same price as the Be Quiet Pure Rock 2 and that cooler not only performs better but is far quieter.  The hyper 212 looks like a budget product, the Pure rock 2 does not.

I can understand why people say to not get it, I would not touch it at anything above $25 (then again I already have a box of 20+ of them I got for free).


----------



## freeagent (Jun 16, 2021)

I don't know why I hate it so much. I only used it for 45 minutes. That was all I needed to know.. I saw enough at that point 

Its just miserable, pitiful.. a waste of material and machine time, as well as your money.

And I am not the market target, I know that.. its just so over hyped it just makes me sick.

I threw mine away, but its taint has stained me a little. My solace is that I didn't buy it, it was given to me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 16, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I don't know why I hate it so much. I only used it for 45 minutes. That was all I needed to know.. I saw enough at that point
> 
> Its just miserable, pitiful.. a waste of material and machine time, as well as your money.
> 
> ...



The TDP of the 212 Evo is 150w. Your R9 5900x hits around 140w. You we're running it pretty much on the knife edge of its thermal capacity


----------



## claes (Jun 16, 2021)

(TDP means nothing because everyone measures it differently)


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 16, 2021)

evernessince said:


> I mean, you can get the Gammaxx 400 at $25 USD and it performs 4c better on average.  Hyper 212 is almost 2 times the price as of right now, which is crazy given you are getting less.
> 
> It's a decent CPU cooler but it's overpriced by a lot.  Same price as the Be Quiet Pure Rock 2 and that cooler not only performs better but is far quieter.  The hyper 212 looks like a budget product, the Pure rock 2 does not.
> 
> I can understand why people say to not get it, I would not touch it at anything above $25 (then again I already have a box of 20+ of them I got for free).



Gammaxx rusts,
212 has at least 10 variants,
It has 2 240,000 hour MTBF fan variants, 1 160,000 MTBF,
It has the same benchmark performance compared to Arctic Freezer 34 Esports.
It is no Be Quiet Pure Rock, or Scythe Kotetsu 2...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 16, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Whenever the CM 212 comes up, usually as a "safe" recommendation or a comparison point, someone inevitably fires back with something about how crappy the 212 is, and why is anyone even talking about it anymore when there are so many better options?
> 
> I'll go first:  It costs too much.  How many years after release and it's still 40USD?  The tooling and marketing costs are WAY past recouped, and it should really be more like 30.  Oh yeah, and the fan's crap.  It makes too much noise for the air it moves, and doesn't sound great while doing it.
> 
> ...



just here to give the 212 some credit... I think I paid like $15 for it many many years ago... but in todays market, with its price increases and better competition it simply isn't worth it anymore.

the arctic e34 duo was around $35 when I got it. and its only 1-2 celsius behind the Noctua NH-d15.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 16, 2021)

This thread would have been relevant 10 years ago. I keep one around for testing boards. I have used many and never paid more than $25


----------



## maxfly (Jun 16, 2021)

I used to pick up 3 to 5 at a time when they were on sale for $20 or less for budget builds. Same for the gammaxx 400 but i havent bought either for a couple of years due to neither being that cheap often enough. Ive been using the id cooling se 224 xt. Cools better so i can use it in both budget and higher end builds for less.
Theres nothing wrong with the 212 when you know what your buying. Like has been said, its just way over priced now and the competition has long since surpassed it.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 16, 2021)

It's pretty hard to recommend the 212 EVO nowadays, but really just because it's a 212 EVO. It's long since been (spiritually) superseded by the 212 Black, which has long been a financially and aesthetically attractive budget option here in Canada.

That said, the new U12S-redux makes for pretty stiff competition for the 212 Black. The 212 is still cheaper, but the redux fan and Secufirm are hard to beat. At least, if it were readily available at its intended MSRP, which it sadly doesn't seem to be.



evernessince said:


> It's a decent CPU cooler but it's overpriced by a lot.  Same price as the Be Quiet Pure Rock 2 and that cooler not only performs better but is far quieter.  The hyper 212 looks like a budget product, the Pure rock 2 does not.
> 
> I can understand why people say to not get it, I would not touch it at anything above $25 (then again I already have a box of 20+ of them I got for free).



The Pure Rock looks absolutely no better than the 212 EVO with its bare heatpipes. 212 Black and Pure Rock 2 Black would be a much more fitting comparison, and in that case, the Cooler Master is usually cheaper here. And the top plate is arguably a bit better looking.

CM revamped the EVO's infamous mounting system for the 212 Black, and while it's still pretty mediocre (plastic AM4 backplate OOF), I'd no longer consider Be Quiet's mounting system to have a leg up over that cooler.

Everyone raves on about BQ's 'new and improved' mounting system on the likes of my DRP4, but compared to Secufirm, BQ's crossbar system on the Pure Rock as well honestly remains a pain in the ass.



FreedomEclipse said:


> The TDP of the 212 Evo is 150w. Your R9 5900x hits around 140w. You we're running it pretty much on the knife edge of its thermal capacity



I am 95% sure that @freeagent 's experience with the 212 EVO was on either X58 or Z77.


----------



## evernessince (Jun 16, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> The Pure Rock looks absolutely no better than the 212 EVO with its bare heatpipes. 212 Black and Pure Rock 2 Black would be a much more fitting comparison, and in that case, the Cooler Master is usually cheaper here. And the top plate is arguably a bit better looking.
> 
> CM revamped the EVO's infamous mounting system for the 212 Black, and while it's still pretty mediocre (plastic AM4 backplate OOF), I'd no longer consider Be Quiet's mounting system to have a leg up over that cooler.
> 
> Everyone raves on about BQ's 'new and improved' mounting system on the likes of my DRP4, but compared to Secufirm, BQ's crossbar system on the Pure Rock as well honestly remains a pain in the ass.


 
Brushed metal and top accents on the Pure Rock 2   >  Dipping the Cooler in black.  Not everything has to be gamery, that's just cheesy.

The mounting system isn't a factor for me unless I'm using it on my testbed.  For most people you only mount the CPU once so it shouldn't be much of a factor for most.  I wouldn't make any purchasing decision based on mounting system unless all other factors were equal and you need a tiebreaker.  Plastic backplate seems cheap given the Hyper 212s I have use a metal one.  When did they make that change?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 16, 2021)

Ten years ago it was a cheap, widely-available cooler that fit almost every different socket past and present, and its four-heatpipe design had decent cooling for the sub-100W chips prevalent at the time. That's why it was recommended by everyone and incredibly popular.

Today, it is not cheap. Availability isn't as good now as it was then, it's mounting system has been bettered by almost all competitors, and CPUs are using far more power than they did ten years ago.

Times change, and the Hyper 212 has only gone up in price and had some useless bling added, which sucks. There's a new variant coming (maybe out already in some regions) that finally updates the mounting system, but otherwise it's still the same four small direct-contact heatpipes.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi,
I don't have anything against hyper 212 evo matter of fact I'm using it's back plate and mounting screws on a 775 socket mother board and mounting a ek evo water block so yeah this was a good buy years ago  
Everyone should have a back up air cooler.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 16, 2021)

I believe this is the cooler from this generation that is the equivalent of what the evo was a decade ago. Adequate and cheap for lower TDP chips or to keep around for a test bench. I keep 2 of them around.

Cryorig M9a...about as Cheap as it gets. | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 16, 2021)

I used several 212's many years ago and neva had any issues with them in any way.  They *were* an affordable, well-made, and reasonably well-performing choice _for most average builds for most average users_ back in the day....  And I really like the look of the recently updated black model, which IMHO was a nice but long overdue revision 

It was never designed to cool today's uber-hot 200-400w chips by any means, and if ANYONE pays moar than ~$20 for one, then they must have moar money than brains IMHO...

And yes, it is not the #1 top performing cooler nowadays and is easily surpassed by many other coolers at similar price points, however, it still remains a classic example of the K.I.S.S. mantra.... (ie "keep..it..simple..stupid")


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 16, 2021)

i bought one just for fun a few years ago.
the mounting is absolutely awful
the temps are "okay" but the thermal capacity is tiny. 3 runs of cinebench and it's already hotter than the wraith prism.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 16, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The TDP of the 212 Evo is 150w. Your R9 5900x hits around 140w. You we're running it pretty much on the knife edge of its thermal capacity


I would never mount that turd to my R9 

140w? 215w in hwinfo64 and 370w at the wall with only Linpack Xtreme running 

Edit:

it originally cooled a 3770K, then I tried it on my x5690.


----------



## claes (Jun 16, 2021)

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X | CPU Compatibility | Noctua Compatibility Centre
					

Series: Vermeer, Socket: AM4




					ncc.noctua.at
				




Curious what people think! Not trying to shill but they seem to have the best attitude towards the question


----------



## freeagent (Jun 16, 2021)

I think that’s a big difference between the D15 and its S model. I see people say there is no difference all the time.. looks like they have been handing out bad advice over and over lol..


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 16, 2021)

There's Gelid Phantom for the price of Cooler Master 212. I don't even know how it happened that people still recommend it, but perhaps it's good enough to not be a disappointing purchase. And certainly it's not the best for that same budget. Crazy thing is that Hyper 103 performs very similarly to 212.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 16, 2021)

Sunbeam Core Contact Breezer ftw!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 17, 2021)

Lots of thoughts here, and I sense a recurring theme:  it sucks for 40 USD, and I won't argue that.  Also unsurprising:  the callout of the Gammaxx 400, which did kind of eat the 212's lunch for less money.

Interesting opinion contrast:  @newtekie1 giving props to the mounting system (agreed), while @GerKNG hates it.

Something I was hoping to discover here, thought it wasn't spelled out, was why the mere mention of the 212 has a non-zero chance of starting a flame war.  Maybe it's just my non-confrontational nature, but it seems like a dumb thing to get worked up about.  Perhaps it's the inevitable backlash against something popular.  Personally, I'll take a Pure Rock 2 or M9 every time, but it still feels like the 212 just doesn't deserve all the hate.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 17, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Interesting opinion contrast: @newtekie1 giving props to the mounting system (agreed), while @GerKNG hates it.


The thing is, it's not the best but it's certainly far from the worst. At least it doesn't need any special tools to mount.  It's a ton better than the Gammaxx 400(push-pins, really?!?).

But you're buying a cheap cooler either way at sub-$40. The fans all suck. There isn't a sub-$40 cooler that comes with a fan I'd trust for longevity. So chances are I'm going to replace the fan with a Noctua NF-F12 anyway eventually. And by the time you do that you might as well just buy a NH-U12S.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2021)

I was probably a little hard on it like I usually am. Its not a POS. Its better than using a glass of water with TIM on it.

I kid.

It handled my 3770K @ 4300 and my X5690 at 4GHz. I was throwing a buttload of air at it too.. My chips survived..

Guys have used 5GHz Intel CPUs on it.. ugh.. ok.. that still blows my mind because I have to question their testing techniques lol..

I kid again..

I would rather use it than an old Zalman from around the same era..


----------



## Palladium (Jun 17, 2021)

evernessince said:


> I mean, you can get the Gammaxx 400 at $25 USD and it performs 4c better on average.  Hyper 212 is almost 2 times the price as of right now, which is crazy given you are getting less.
> 
> It's a decent CPU cooler but it's overpriced by a lot.  Same price as the Be Quiet Pure Rock 2 and that cooler not only performs better but is far quieter.  The hyper 212 looks like a budget product, the Pure rock 2 does not.
> 
> I can understand why people say to not get it, I would not touch it at anything above $25 (then again I already have a box of 20+ of them I got for free).



As a Gammaxx 400 user, I'm not sure why are there still defenders of the turd called 212 either.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> uys have used 5GHz Intel CPUs on it.. ugh.. ok.. that still blows my mind because I have to question their testing techniques lol..


I take offense.



Palladium said:


> As a Gammaxx 400 user, I'm not sure why are there still defenders of the turd called 212 either.


The Gammaxx 400 has the worst mounting system. Push-pins on Intel and a clip on the AMD side. Both suck.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 17, 2021)

I have a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition in my system listed in the specs... Acceptable temps, is basically silent, does everything I need it to do.


----------



## claes (Jun 17, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Lots of thoughts here, and I sense a recurring theme:  it sucks for 40 USD, and I won't argue that.  Also unsurprising:  the callout of the Gammaxx 400, which did kind of eat the 212's lunch for less money.
> 
> Interesting opinion contrast:  @newtekie1 giving props to the mounting system (agreed), while @GerKNG hates it.
> 
> Something I was hoping to discover here, thought it wasn't spelled out, was why the mere mention of the 212 has a non-zero chance of starting a flame war.  Maybe it's just my non-confrontational nature, but it seems like a dumb thing to get worked up about.  Perhaps it's the inevitable backlash against something popular.  Personally, I'll take a Pure Rock 2 or M9 every time, but it still feels like the 212 just doesn't deserve all the hate.



I think the controversy is just that it hasn’t seen any significant updates/been replaced in CM’s lineup while it lost its budget crown years ago (and still gets awards from reviewers for being a great budget cooler).

CM’s whole cooler lineup has always been pretty unremarkable — the 212 was great at costing less than thermalright coolers in it’s heyday, but now that there are plenty of ~$30 coolers that offer more it’s a) hard to recommend and b) upsets enthusiasts when it is recommended since it and CM were never great in the first place.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 17, 2021)

claes said:


> CM’s whole cooler lineup has always been pretty unremarkable


Yeah, but CM has been the OEM. Thermalright has never been off the top shelf.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 17, 2021)

I don't hate the 212, I did have one years ago.
It's been a while and I don't even remember what CPU I had it cooling.
But I wouldn't buy one today.

I bought an Arctic Freezer 33 eSports Duo for $35 in 2018 for a Ryzen 5 2600 system.
It still works great for that CPU, it was idling at 26c when I was using it yesterday.

I put a Scythe Ninja 5 ($55) in my current 3700x system and I am pretty happy with it (idles around 33c and maxes out around 62-63c when gaming for hours).


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 17, 2021)

NoJuan999 said:


> I don't hate the 212, I did have one years ago.
> It's been a while and I don't even remember what CPU I had it cooling.
> But I wouldn't buy one today.
> 
> ...


See, you are a knowledgeable fellow. Ninja 5 is the only p/p alternative; however, even then, you need to upgrade the fan in order to have some sound adjusted performance.
Most people miss the nuances like the freezer series is convexed not convex and does not fit AMD all that well.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 17, 2021)

mtcn77 said:


> like the freezer series is convexed and does not fit AMD all that well.



This is true. I found it disturbing it didn't cover the entire IHS, also the fans were a pain to install on it initially, but I got the hang of it after awhile.

I agree with you though there are better options. Personally, I don't mind paying a premium for top tier Noctua. In the future I most likely will go with Noctua 100%... mainly because their customer support is insanely good... I needed an extra part and they shipped me one all the way from Austria at no cost to me... and was quick on the communication to boot.

Noctua is love. Noctua is life.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> This is true. I found it disturbing it didn't cover the entire IHS, also the fans were a pain to install on it initially, but I got the hang of it after awhile.
> 
> I agree with you though there are better options. Personally, I don't mind paying a premium for top tier Noctua. In the future I most likely will go with Noctua 100%... mainly because their customer support is insanely good... I needed an extra part and they shipped me one all the way from Austria at no cost to me... and was quick on the communication to boot.
> 
> Noctua is love. Noctua is life.


It pains me to say this, but yes: Noctua did raise the bar over Nidec. Still, a man has his preferences.
PS: I still need to find the reference title fight between small and big tower coolers. The big towers really gave it to puny old 4-heatpipers. It was a real showstopper, but they had them playing around with the rpm settings(800-1500rpm) which is not true to life.


----------



## EzioAs (Jun 17, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> There isn't a sub-$40 cooler that comes with a fan I'd trust for longevity.



Idk about that. My Hyper 212+ has been running about 9 years with the stock fan. Don't have any problems with it. 

I don't really care for the debate on the Hyper 212 (and it's variants) but I will say this, Cooler Master sent me a free mounting kit for AM4 after I contacted them on where *to buy* one. They instead asked for my address and just post it to me and I got it about 2 days later. No delivery charge, nada. That's a plus for support based on experience.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 17, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> it's already hotter than the wraith prism.


The wraith prism is a ridiculously good stock cooler for AM4; You can source them on ebay for under $/€/£20 and they will cool 100W loads quietly and can handle the 5950X at reasonable noise levels if you don't care for pushing PBO+

Basically, there's no shortage of people dumping these stock coolers in a brand-new, unopened state onto the used market, and with the obvious limitation of AM4-only compatibility, they are better than pretty much everything else under $35.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 17, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> The wraith prism is a ridiculously good stock cooler for AM4;


The wraith is ironically designed by none other than CM.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> I take offense.





newtekie1 said:


> I take offense.
> 
> 
> The Gammaxx 400 has the worst mounting system. Push-pins on Intel and a clip on the AMD side. Both suck.


Sorry you feel that way.. I saw what the cooler can do.. maybe I had a bad one? Show me the numbers 

Edit:

Double quoted on my phone.. whoops.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Sorry you feel that way.. I saw what the cooler can do.. maybe I had a bad one? Show me the numbers


Push pins break way too often and don't have the good mounting pressure. No respectable cooler should ever use push pins.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Push pins break way too often and don't have the good mounting pressure. No respectable cooler should ever use push pins.


They made them with pushpins too? What little respect I did have for it has been whittled away that much more 

I didn't mind the mount.. it was ok..


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jun 17, 2021)

If roughly $40 is too much to spend on one, you can usually find them on sale with some kind of regular frequency. Last one I purchased was only $20 on sale. Sadly, it was too tall to use in my case (CM HAF XB Evo) while having the top mounted fan being used. I ended up giving it away because trying to recoup $20 wasn't worth it.

They're decent coolers, but I do think the single fan that comes with it is kind of a middle of the road fan, nothing special, but it works well enough. It would be nice if she shipped with two fans. I think that would make the $40 price tag easier to stomach.

There are better options out there in that price range, but if you don't need something fancy and find one on sale it still a good cooler for most applications.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm really wondering why this thread even exists. It just oozes pure drama with no point to it. Ok, so a 10 year old cooler sucks ass on newer chips and has poor mounting. Feels like that's about all there is to say.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 17, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I'm really wondering why this thread even exists. It just oozes pure drama with no point to it. Ok, so a 10 year old cooler sucks ass on newer chips and has poor mounting. Feels like that's about all there is to say.


I mean, the cooler is still capable for most new things. The biggest issue really is the cost.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 17, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I'm really wondering why this thread even exists. It just oozes pure drama with no point to it. Ok, so a 10 year old cooler sucks ass on newer chips and has poor mounting. Feels like that's about all there is to say.



My own curiosity, which was piqued after comparing a 212 EVO (which everyone hates) to a Pure Rock 2 (which lots of people like) and finding that they performed (for me) almost identically.  I'll admit to titling the thread badly, but the ultimate intent was to promote understanding, not drama.  Close if you feel the need.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 17, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> My own curiosity, which was piqued after comparing a 212 EVO (which everyone hates) to a Pure Rock 2 (which lots of people like) and finding that they performed (for me) almost identically.  I'll admit to titling the thread badly, but the ultimate intent was to promote understanding, not drama.  Close if you feel the need.


Generally all coolers perform up to par. The differences appear in different form factors, TDP and price. I compare them via hardware.info.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2021)

If a 212 evo is 40 bucks, you can spend an extra ten and grab a Thermalright TS140P. That will hang along side a D14.. much more value for the money..


----------



## londiste (Jun 17, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> Ten years ago it was a cheap, widely-available cooler that fit almost every different socket past and present, and its four-heatpipe design had decent cooling for the sub-100W chips prevalent at the time. That's why it was recommended by everyone and incredibly popular.


This. Cooler Master Hyper 212 came out in 2007 which is... 14 years ago. Initially at $35 but fairly quickly went down to $20-25 and stayed there for a long while. This has left its mark in the recommendations all over the place.

What has changed is:
1. Cooler Master releasing variations of it - both technically similar and with name only for marketing - at higher price points.
2. It was intended for ~100W CPUs. At the time Extreme models from both parties consumed maybe ~130W and when buying those you did not try to get by with a $20 cooler.

While 212 specifically has fallen out of favor, there are quite a few alternatives with the same basic idea - basic tower cooler with 120mm fan. Keeping heatpipes to 4 - or more recently 6 - with a crappy fan and not too many fins allows cooler to easily be sold at the $20-25 price point. And that layout is not bad at all in its core for mainstream use where otherwise an inbox cooler would be used.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 17, 2021)

londiste said:


> *It was intended for ~100W CPUs.* At the time Extreme models from both parties consumed maybe ~130W and when buying those you did not try to get by with a $20 cooler.


But it comes with experience. Consumers cannot be expected to discriminate each heatpipe is good for merely 25 watts. I can easily choke a marketing fluff heatsink by applying liquid metal, the assumptions would fall flat on the face.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 17, 2021)

mtcn77 said:


> See, you are a knowledgeable fellow. Ninja 5 is the only p/p alternative; however, even then, you need to upgrade the fan in order to have some sound adjusted performance.
> Most people miss the nuances like the freezer series is convexed and does not fit AMD all that well.


Thanks. 
I am happy with my Ninja 5 on the 3700x.
When I eventually upgrade to a Ryzen 5000 series CPU, I will most likely get higher RPM fans for it.
I will test it with the current low rpm fans first though. 

And just FYI Arctic made the 33 eSports and 34 eSports coolers direct contact (and flat) so they aren't convex like the older Arctic coolers.


> One should also note that the contact surface of this heatsink was dead flat. There was none of that convexity you see in some heatsinks to improve their cooling. All of it makes the choice of direct contact look pretty good.


From here: Arctic Freezer 33 eSports ONE Heatsink Review - Overclockers


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 17, 2021)

NoJuan999 said:


> And just FYI Arctic made the 33 eSports and 34 eSports coolers direct contact (and flat) so they aren't convex like the older Arctic coolers.


Okay, they are true, but instead AMD is "concave";








						Trying to understand Ryzen 3000 series boost speed variations
					

You guys could go the graphite pad route instead of LM. I'm still using the Innovation Cooling IC Thermal Pad I posted about over in the thread "show off your tech purchase." https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-show-off-your-tech-related-purchase-thread.225885/post-4190859  The only...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## damric (Jun 17, 2021)

I remember spraying an upside-down can of compressed air into my 212+ to make 5GHz benchmarks on FX-4100. It couldn't cool my Phenom II 1090T at 4.1GHz, but for <$25 I guess I can't complain..


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 18, 2021)

damric said:


> I remember spraying an upside-down can of compressed air into my 212+ to make 5GHz benchmarks on FX-4100. It couldn't cool my Phenom II 1090T at 4.1GHz, but for <$25 I guess I can't complain..


I ran 4.9 GHz FX 6300 with Hyper 103, there's something really off about your 212.


----------



## damric (Jun 18, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I ran 4.9 GHz FX 6300 with Hyper 103, there's something really off about your 212.


Piledriver had way less leakage than Bulldozer, but I doubt you could run that frequency under stress anyway.

This is what I was trying to cool.








						Luke`s CPU Frequency score: 5229.58 MHz with a FX-4100
					

The FX-4100 @ 5229.6MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the CPU Frequency benchmark. Lukeranks #3137 worldwide and #33 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 18, 2021)

damric said:


> Piledriver had way less leakage than Bulldozer, but I doubt you could run that frequency under stress anyway.
> 
> This is what I was trying to cool.
> 
> ...


I also pushed FX 6300 to 5.228 GHz on Hyper 103, but I disabled two modules and it wasn't stable at all. I needed 1.72V, because my board had weak VRMs and no cooling. Anyway, that's not the point. 212 shouldn't need compressed air for 5GHz and it likely can cool Phenom 1100T at 4.1GHz.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Sorry you feel that way.. I saw what the cooler can do.. maybe I had a bad one? Show me the numbers


What would you like to see, I've got the 212 cooling my 10700K@5GHz right now.



freeagent said:


> They made them with pushpins too? What little respect I did have for it has been whittled away that much more


No, the Gammaxx 400 uses push pins. It's truly a shit cooler.


----------



## damric (Jun 18, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I also pushed FX 6300 to 5.228 GHz on Hyper 103, but I disabled two modules and it wasn't stable at all. I needed 1.72V, because my board had weak VRMs and no cooling. Anyway, that's not the point. 212 shouldn't need compressed air for 5GHz and it likely can cool Phenom 1100T at 4.1GHz.


Any proof of any of that?


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 18, 2021)

damric said:


> Any proof of any of that?











						AMD FX @ 5288.33 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[reiqf3] Validated Dump by The red spirit (2019-02-26 15:26:19) - MB: ASRock 970 Pro3 R2.0 - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> What would you like to see, I've got the 212 cooling my 10700K@5GHz right now.
> 
> 
> No, the Gammaxx 400 uses push pins. It's truly a shit cooler.


I’d like to see my favorite! It’s what I always run..

Linpack Xtreme 1.15, available here 

Of course I don’t expect you to be able to run it..  but my mind would be blown if you could though..


----------



## damric (Jun 18, 2021)

damric said:


> Any proof of any of that?


70C with only 2 cores is pretty bad for that voltage on piledriver.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 18, 2021)

damric said:


> 70C with only 2 cores is pretty bad for that voltage on piledriver.


Motherboard was really at its limits and I highly doubt that it really did supply that many volts. There was no scaling past certain point and I think that motherboard just reported more than it actually supplied. The board in question is Asrock 970 Pro 3 R2.0. It's a cheap 4+1 phase board without VRM heatsinks and I had to set voltage to the max, I also maxed out LLC. It wasn't a stable overclock, it was a suicide run. I just wanted to see at what point my system lost any level of stability and of course those 5GHz. If I had an actually decent board, I certainly wouldn't need 1.72 volts in BIOS. And with better cooler, which I did have (Mugen 4 PCGH), I should have reached 6GHz on air during a suicide run.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I’d like to see my favorite! It’s what I always run..
> 
> Linpack Xtreme 1.15, available here
> 
> Of course I don’t expect you to be able to run it..  but my mind would be blown if you could though..



Ran it just fine. So I guess mind blown?




And this is in my hot office with a room temp of about 26°C and in a mITX case with not the best airflow, and I'm using the iGPU which adds some heat load to the CPU cooler.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2021)

Humble pie is not so tasty 

I will never bash the 212 again.. man that hurts, it was something I took mild pleasure in


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 18, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Ran it just fine. So I guess mind blown?
> 
> View attachment 204453
> 
> And this is in my hot office with a room temp of about 26°C and in a mITX case with not the best airflow, and I'm using the iGPU which adds some heat load to the CPU cooler.



Stock fan @ 100%?


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 18, 2021)

I find it disadvantageous to run direct contact heatpipe coolers with liquid metal because the added heat slows the gradient inside the heatpipes. One measure is take advantage of the decrease in cpu temperature into an effective undervolt to kill power even more; eventhough lower temperatures by themselves are an effective management of current output I still haven't seen one soul without worse case temperatures after liquid metal on air cooler application.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Humble pie is not so tasty
> 
> I will never bash the 212 again.. man that hurts, it was something I took mild pleasure in


You can bash some iterations of the Hyper 212 for fiddly, low-pressure mounting solution and cheap sleeve bearing fans, but the 4-heatpipe and relatively dense fin stack has always made it a capable cooler provided you can get enough airflow over it.

I've seen at least four fan designs on the 212 over the years and the smoked wavy ones (left image) seem to have a short life and sieze up within a couple of always-on years, whilst the sickle-flow fans (center image) are great for longevity and low noise but definitely down on cooling performance. IMO the best performing fan (if not the quietest) was the one on the right - all of those I've seen are still going strong but they've not been made for close to a decade now....



 





So, small fan hub with wavy blades = fan dies
Big fan hub with 5 curved blades = very quiet but struggles with higher TDP
Big fan hub with 7 curved blades = good all rounder, noisy at max speed but cools well

So, bashing the 212 is both justified and not justified. There must be at least five different products all sharing the same name and some of them are good and some of them aren't


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 18, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> whilst the sickle-flow fans (center image) are great for longevity and low noise but definitely down on cooling performance.


I was going to say that upgrading the fan to Nidec GT would take an interesting dive. I don't think sickle flow variant is down on performance though, the cooling effectiveness is about pressure in the fin stack, not cfm related in my opinion.
PS: as the pictures demonstrate, design-wise it is the same as Freezer 34, but Arctic definitely is ahead in clearances. You couldn't fit a flush fan mount to the fin stack, so Arctic still has its place.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2021)

Yup mine was the top left, had a nearly dead fan.. it wanted to die.. felt so chunky..


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 18, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Stock fan @ 100%?


It's the stock coolermaster fan, not sure what it was running at I just have the motherboard set to the standard fan curve that comes as default. It's not loud in the Factal Case though.


Chrispy_ said:


> So, small fan hub with wavy blades = fan dies


I think these are the only one's I've seen(and the RGB variant of the same fan). And they all die after a year or two.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 18, 2021)

I wonder if the people hating on the 212 are the ones with those shitty sleeve-bearing fans and their problem is that the fans are starting to go and just don't spin fast enough to cool properly any more.



mtcn77 said:


> I don't think sickle flow variant is down on performance though, the cooling effectiveness is about pressure in the fin stack, not cfm related in my opinion.


It's a bit of both. The 5-blade sickle-flow fans have fantastic pressure but low cfm, probably too low to benefit from the added pressure, since pressure needed is proportional to the square of the CFM. The 7-blade sickle-flow fans have a 40% more aggressive blade angle, which translates linearly to a 40% higher CFM at the same RPM. 

The leyman version is that high-cfm fans on a radiator/dense fin stack also need more static pressure, otherwise they can't actually reach their stated CFM values. 

Whilst both the sickle-flow designs have ample pressure, the 5-blade fan has too much pressure and too liittle CFM for this application, it's better suited to thick radiators or heavily filtered intakes.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> I wonder if the people hating on the 212 are the ones with those shitty sleeve-bearing fans and their problem is that the fans are starting to go and just don't spin fast enough to cool properly any more.


I couldn't use that fan lol.. it was too far gone.. if it was just a thin brass sleeve in it, it was highly worn because the rotated in an ovular fashion 

I used a 120x38 because I have a few. I was trying to cool an X5690. Like I said (or maybe I didn't).. I did run Linpack on at 4GHz with it, and 4300 with my 3770K. Although the only real difference was I did not run any power saving stuff.. all that was turned off for one speed one voltage and full power in a full sized case with plenty of air.

Maybe I didn't use enough TIM? I will forever wonder for the next 20 seconds.

Just kidding, but I am curious about the TIM part.. Hm.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 18, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> Whilst both the sickle-flow designs have ample pressure, the 5-blade fan has too much pressure and too liittle CFM for this application, it's better suited to thick radiators or heavily filtered intakes.


Don't forget: for pressure to work, the fin stack has to have crimped ends and the fan has to sit flush. Somehow I don't think any of this will work with CM, although I love it being the first.

I wanna point out for the last time: wouldn't you say direct heatpipe coolers would perform better if they came with a temperature sensor at the top of the fin stack?
These heatpipes have a heat flux chart that vary according to the source-radiator temperature difference. The sensor could help in modulating the fan so that the heatpipes always keep constant temperature difference with the fin stack in order to maximise linear conductance, maintain the best performance for the least amount of sound volume. This could even be carried via to the shroud fan's connectors to the motherboard.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Humble pie is not so tasty
> 
> I will never bash the 212 again.. man that hurts, it was something I took mild pleasure in


I have a Hyper 212 Black Edition cooling my Ryzen 3800X at 4,275/4,300 MHz with the voltage at 1.258 without the temperatures exceeding 85C in AIDA64 FPU stress test. Im using MX-4 paste.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> I have a Hyper 212 Black Edition cooling my Ryzen 3800X at 4,275/4,300 MHz with the voltage at 1.258 without the temperatures exceeding 85C in AIDA64 FPU stress test. Im using MX-4 paste.


Maybe I wasn’t using enough paste? Kinda wish I didn’t throw it away now.. not that it matters there is no AM4 mount for it because it’s so old. Maybe I will see if I can find one used locally for cheap..


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 18, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Im using MX-4 paste.


I am also using MX-4 paste on mine.


freeagent said:


> not that it matters there is no AM4 mount for it because it’s so old.


Another good thing about the 212, Coolermaster will send you the new mounting hardware for free if you contact them.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 18, 2021)

Here’s the last time I ran AIDA64 FPU on February 8th because @Toothless asked how I was cooling a 3800X with a Hyper212.




The Black Edition has a nicer finish on the base, and appears flat unlike the older 212 I had before. Mounting hardware is improved over the old 212’s as well.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2021)

That’s way better than I expected.. maybe I am living in the past too much..


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 18, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> You can bash some iterations of the Hyper 212 for fiddly, low-pressure mounting solution and cheap sleeve bearing fans, but the 4-heatpipe and relatively dense fin stack has always made it a capable cooler provided you can get enough airflow over it.


Mounting pressure hardly matters and there's nothing wrong with sleeve bearing fans. I still have sleeve bearing fan that works for over 14 years, they don't die.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 19, 2021)

This thread certainly enticed me to an Arctic 34 upgrade. The thing is, I don't use my computer anymore all that often...


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 20, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Mounting pressure hardly matters and there's nothing wrong with sleeve bearing fans. I still have sleeve bearing fan that works for over 14 years, they don't die.



Manufacturing and design is more important than bearing type.  I've got fans of all styles that have been running for years, and counterexamples of each that went south within months.  A good double-ball will (probably) outlast a good sleeve, but a good sleeve will serve longer than a crappy double-ball.


----------



## ixi (Jun 20, 2021)

Those who are looking for great value and performance check out - gelid phantom. Got it my self for 34e (black version) standart version is 5e cheaper.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 20, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Here’s the last time I ran AIDA64 FPU on February 8th because @Toothless asked how I was cooling a 3800X with a Hyper212.
> 
> The Black Edition has a nicer finish on the base, and appears flat unlike the older 212 I had before. Mounting hardware is improved over the old 212’s as well.



Pretty good performance, considering it's the ridiculous AIDA FPU test.

I second the 212 Black's improvements - it's criminally unfair whenever people lump it in with the 212 EVO as a shit-tier cooler (granted, CM never should have put named the Black as part of the 212 family, it's their fault). I too was preparing for the worst the first time I ordered one for a friend's build due to the 212 EVO legacy. Aesthetically, functionally, quality-wise and performance-wise they are nothing alike. The EVO is to 120mm tower coolers what the Wraith Spire is to stock coolers - acceptable performance in an absolute F-tier package overall (ESPECIALLY that old mounting system). The Black is about as nice as it gets for the money you pay (~$40-50CAD).

My only gripe is the flimsy-feeling backplate, but there's only so much that can be done in $40CAD. The rest of the packaging is fine, and it even comes with the Mastergel paste that performs surprisingly high-end.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 20, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Manufacturing and design is more important than bearing type.  I've got fans of all styles that have been running for years, and counterexamples of each that went south within months.  A good double-ball will (probably) outlast a good sleeve, but a good sleeve will serve longer than a crappy double-ball.


Well, I have 14 year old Scythe fan. It came from Scythe Andy Samurai Master cooler from like 2007. It's 1200 rpm sleeve bearing fan with generic 7 blade design. Absolutely nothing fancy, but it works pretty much forever. And if it fails one day, I will replace oil and see if it will work again. I'm convinced that pretty much any computer fan can last a decade. I also have ATi X800 Pro and ATi X800 XT PE, both from 2004 and both have working original fans, those are also sleeve bearing and at this point are 17 year old.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 20, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Manufacturing and design is more important than bearing type.  I've got fans of all styles that have been running for years, and counterexamples of each that went south within months.  A good double-ball will (probably) outlast a good sleeve, but a good sleeve will serve longer than a crappy double-ball.


This.

When I said cheap sleeve bearings, I wasn't implying that all sleeve bearings are bad, but that the sleeve bearing fan on the 212 was cheap.
Lifespan of a fan is mostly determined by how high quality its manufacture is and how tight the tolerances are. The bearing type has some impact, but a cheap, sloppily-produced fan will die before a tight-tolerance, precision-engineered fan irrespective of the bearing type used.

As a rule of thumb, if a company is looking to make a fan as cheaply as possible, it will be a sleeve bearing fan. It is unquestionably cheaper to make a cheap sleeve bearing than any other type of bearing. The reason sleeve bearings get a bad rap is because the worst fans on the market *will be* sleeve bearings, but I've also seen Akasa sleeve bearing fans outlast Hydrodynamic and Rifle bearings in YS-Tech and BeQuiet fans.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 20, 2021)

mtcn77 said:


> This thread certainly enticed me to an Arctic 34 upgrade. The thing is, I don't use my computer anymore all that often...



What did you upgrade from?


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 20, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> This.
> 
> When I said cheap sleeve bearings, I wasn't implying that all sleeve bearings are bad, but that the sleeve bearing fan on the 212 was cheap.
> Lifespan of a fan is mostly determined by how high quality its manufacture is and how tight the tolerances are. The bearing type has some impact, but a cheap, sloppily-produced fan will die before a tight-tolerance, precision-engineered fan irrespective of the bearing type used.
> ...


Akasa uses fluid dynamic bearings, imho. They also market it as such. Usual word play here is military grade.



80-watt Hamster said:


> What did you upgrade from?


Oh, come on I don't even write powerpoint on pc.



The red spirit said:


> Well, I have 14 year old Scythe fan. It came from Scythe Andy Samurai Master cooler from like 2007. It's 1200 rpm sleeve bearing fan with generic 7 blade design. Absolutely nothing fancy, but it works pretty much forever. And if it fails one day, I will replace oil and see if it will work again. I'm convinced that pretty much any computer fan can last a decade. I also have ATi X800 Pro and ATi X800 XT PE, both from 2004 and both have working original fans, those are also sleeve bearing and at this point are 17 year old.


Damage is usually due to hub crashes and lubrication failure, mostly because of vertical orientation which is a sleeve bearing disclaimer - you cannot use a sleeve bearing fan assembly in vertical orientation, I hope everybody knows this.
They also collect bearing dust which accelerates wear. It is one of those things that have to work at low temperature avoiding sudden drops.

My personal goal is using a tower cooler with upgradable fan assembly, connected with higher flow custom fans. Someday, I will need a pc. That will be the day the customisable tower upgrade fun begins.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 20, 2021)

mtcn77 said:


> Damage is usually due to hub crashes and lubrication failure, mostly because of vertical orientation which is a sleeve bearing disclaimer - you cannot use a sleeve bearing fan assembly in vertical orientation, I hope everybody knows this.


Why is vertical (wasn't it horizontal?) orientation bad exactly?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 20, 2021)

mtcn77 said:


> Akasa uses fluid dynamic bearings, imho. They also market it as such. Usual word play here is military grade.


I picked Akasa because they are one of the few companies that specifically label what bearing type their fans use on the label of the hub - and they make (or re-label) fans using at least four bearing types, since I have labels that say ball bearing, double ball bearing, sleeve bearing, and HDB.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 20, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Why is vertical (wasn't it horizontal?) orientation bad exactly?


There aren't grooves to hold the lubricant in the sleeve seat. It runs dry.



Chrispy_ said:


> I picked Akasa because they are one of the few companies that specifically label what bearing type their fans use on the label of the hub - and they make (or re-label) fans using at least four bearing types, since I have labels that say ball bearing, double ball bearing, sleeve bearing, and HDB.


I'm upgrading to Noiseblocker eloops. No fancy pancy life expectancy, but pressure more than I can celebrate.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 20, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Why is vertical (wasn't it horizontal?) orientation bad exactly?


I thought it was horizontal orientation that killed sleeve bearings - they are linear contact bearings and require the line of contact to bare weight to maintain stabiliy. 

If you use them horizontally there is no gravitational force to create a linear contact patch and what you effectively have is the shaft rattling around in the sleeve with all the oil pooled at the bottom of the bearing.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 20, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> thought it was horizontal orientation that killed sleeve bearings - they are linear contact bearings and require the line of contact to bare weight to maintain stabiliy.


Yes, I said it perpendicularly, according to hub orientation. Sorry.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 20, 2021)

mtcn77 said:


> Yes, I said it perpendicularly, according to hub orientation. Sorry.


Ugh, yeah - that makes sense actually. Red Spirit and I were talking about the fan's orientation in the case, but you were actually talking about the hub.

I bet that is why there's so much confusion in general over which way you shouldn't mount a sleeve fan; Orientation is useless information unless you specify which bit the orientation refers to.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 21, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> I thought it was horizontal orientation that killed sleeve bearings - they are linear contact bearings and require the line of contact to bare weight to maintain stabiliy.
> 
> If you use them horizontally there is no gravitational force to create a linear contact patch and what you effectively have is the shaft rattling around in the sleeve with all the oil pooled at the bottom of the bearing.


Probably a stupid question, but why can't bearing shaft be fully submerged in oil. From what you say, it seems to be only half in oil and other half is full of air.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 21, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Probably a stupid question, but why can't bearing shaft be fully submerged in oil. From what you say, it seems to be only half in oil and other half is full of air.


Not 100% sure but the oil in sleeve bearings is only held in with a rubber bung under the sticker, or sometimes just the sticker itself. They aren't exactly airtight seals so evaporation and leakage definitely occurs. Perhaps they are filled when new, and just dry out - or perhaps they aren't filled to allow room for thermal expansion.....

The gap between axle and bearing is miniscule anyway so "fully submerged" is probably only a few microlitres of fluid.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 21, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> Not 100% sure but the oil in sleeve bearings is only held in with a rubber bung under the sticker, or sometimes just the sticker itself. They aren't exactly airtight seals so evaporation and leakage definitely occurs. Perhaps they are filled when new, and just dry out - or perhaps they aren't filled to allow room for thermal expansion.....
> 
> The gap between axle and bearing is miniscule anyway so "fully submerged" is probably only a few microlitres of fluid.


Well, I disassembled ATi X800 Pro fan once and there wasn't much oil. Also there wasn't any rubber, but instead a plastic ring under sticker, which was really tight and required some time and tools to remove. So, I kinda doubt that there's not much oil due to concerns of it evaporating. My thoughts were that manufacturers likely save oil and only put minimum needed, perhaps due to increased temperature oil expands and thus bearing may explode, perhaps more oil may slow down a fan and thus would be counter productive. I cleaned it up and replaced oil, I put as much as there could fit and fan works fine and doesn't leak. But to this day I'm curious why there's only half or one third oil in bearing. 

The reason why I took apart that fan, because I bought card from eBay and there was some unpleasant scrapping noise from it. After cleaning dust, it remained and I checked if wasn't hitting some wires with fan blades, it wasn't. So I decided to take it apart and look for potential issues. I found some hard dusty goop and it was low on oil. After replacing oil, scrapping noise was gone and card was much quieter.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 21, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Probably a stupid question, but why can't bearing shaft be fully submerged in oil. From what you say, it seems to be only half in oil and other half is full of air.


You'll overheat the motor.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 21, 2021)

The OG 212


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 21, 2021)

mtcn77 said:


> You'll overheat the motor.


How?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 21, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> The OG 212
> View attachment 204810



What am I looking at?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 21, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> The Black Edition has a nicer finish on the base, and appears flat unlike the older 212 I had before. Mounting hardware is improved over the old 212’s as well.



Double 212 BE on my WCG Cruncher


----------



## freeagent (Jun 21, 2021)

bogmali said:


> Double 212 BE on my WCG Cruncher


That is badass! Love it man!

Edit:

So it looks like not all 212s are bad.. In my eyes they were all cut from the same cloth.. and it looks like they aren't, and that I was mistaken. I will never say anything bad about a 212 again 

I saw a 5GHz Linpack run with one, and another running 2 in his WCG rig.. pretty cool I have to say. And I like how they look together, it does look badass lol.

So.. if google has somehow lead you to this post right here, and google showed you that I have spent years talking shit about this cooler, not this one but the old one  I take it all back, and if I have ever offended you in some way, sorry about that..


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 21, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> What am I looking at?


That is the original Hyper 212. The split fin stack made it cheaper but it performed pretty badly. I think that is where the 212 gets its bad rep. But the modern 212 Evo and beyond available today are decent coolers.


----------



## tussinman (Jun 21, 2021)

ID Cooling 224 XT is the new value king. It's anywhere from 4-6 degrees cooler than the 212, is cheaper, and easier to mount. 

Artic Freezer 34 ($5 cheaper than the 212X and same price as the 212 EVO) is literally miles better on every front. Quitier, better temps, easier mounting hardware, better paste. It's performance is on par with the MSI Core Frozr


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 21, 2021)

It's holding up well enough for me. Did another check of the temperatures.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 22, 2021)

@80-watt Hamster 
That is the original Cooler Master Hyper 212


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 22, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> @80-watt Hamster
> That is the original Cooler Master Hyper 212
> 
> View attachment 204936



I'd always wondered what the "+" meant on my old 212+; + heatsink mass, apparently.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 22, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I'd always wondered what the "+" meant on my old 212+; + heatsink mass, apparently.


You are right, for a while motherboards had weight restrictions.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 22, 2021)

mtcn77 said:


> You are right, for a while motherboards had weight restrictions.


I dunno; seems like that second fan would weigh about as much as the added aluminum (212+ came with one fan).


----------



## Sodahorse93 (Jun 22, 2021)

I only ended up with the hyper 212 black edition because at the time it was the cheapest all black cooler of know quality when I was building my rig. It gets a tad hotter then I'd like especially since I'm only running a ryzen 5 3600 but it's the quietest cpu cooler I've owned yet.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jun 22, 2021)

Sodahorse93 said:


> I only ended up with the hyper 212 black edition because at the time it was the cheapest all black cooler of know quality when I was building my rig. It gets a tad hotter then I'd like especially since I'm only running a ryzen 5 3600 but it's the quietest cpu cooler I've owned yet.


It is also, as good as an Arctic Freezer 34 Duo if you know what you are doing. It cools the vrm circuit 1°C better without resorting to the dual-fan setup!

I honestly think for the sake of the second fan, Arctic Esports Duo users can split the pull fan and connect it somewhere cooler than behind the tower where it will get hot and expire sooner.

For these reasons CM knew what they were doing with the 212 Black, which is a good mid-tower cooler by all regards...

I'm switching sides - Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 seem like top contenders. They would be good fit for my franken cooler.


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 28, 2021)

The 212 is a cooler that everybody knows. It's not the best, but a good reference point of what a tower cooler should be like: easy to install, maintenance-free, okay cooling capacity. I never recommend people to go buy a 212. I recommend to buy _at least_ a 212, or something better, or just use one that's lying around, as most of us have probably gone through a couple of them. Of course a bunch of other models have surpassed it through the years, but if it was total crap, it wouldn't have been around for so long. Just because you can buy something better anno 2021, there's no reason to hate it.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 28, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> The 212 is a cooler that everybody knows. It's not the best, but a good reference point of what a tower cooler should be like: easy to install, maintenance-free, okay cooling capacity. I never recommend people to go buy a 212. I recommend to buy _at least_ a 212, or something better, or just use one that's lying around, as most of us have probably gone through a couple of them. Of course a bunch of other models have surpassed it through the years, but if it was total crap, it wouldn't have been around for so long. Just because you can buy something better anno 2021, there's no reason to hate it.



Something else I think gets overlooked is that it's consistently _available_, in one variant or another, basically anywhere and anytime. A Gammaxx 400 or Freezer 34 may not be depending on time and place.

EDIT:  grammar


----------



## SuperTweaker (Jul 21, 2021)

IMHO this fan and the company that makes them surpasses all other CPU air-cooler-towers for effectiveness and durability. I keep my 8700K at 4.9 GHz all the time the computer is being used. Super quiet fan. Only hear it when I am stress-testing the CPU.  Far better than an AIO. Just be aware you need a wide mid-tower case or large case to use these 'hurricane makers'.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 21, 2021)

SuperTweaker said:


> IMHO this fan and the company that makes them surpasses all other CPU air-cooler-towers for effectiveness and durability.



Nah.. lots of coolers are just as good or maybe even a little bit better  

This is not new..

Their fans are pretty decent though


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 21, 2021)

SuperTweaker said:


> IMHO this fan and the company that makes them surpasses all other CPU air-cooler-towers for effectiveness and durability. I keep my 8700K at 4.9 GHz all the time the computer is being used. Super quiet fan. Only hear it when I am stress-testing the CPU.  Far better than an AIO. Just be aware you need a wide mid-tower case or large case to use these 'hurricane makers'.



Well yeah, one would sure hope you'd get something better than a 212 Evo/X/Black at three times the cost.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 22, 2021)

The Gelid Tranquillo comes with a superb fan and costs 30.

The 212 was never ever on my radar.


----------



## arni-gx (Jul 22, 2021)

until now, i am quietly satisfied with CM for my new cpu (default clock)........


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi,
Back in the day I got mine 212 was priced okay and available most of all so boom done.
Be-Quite now days is looking better than noctua offerings and butt ugly fan colors lol and is a little cheaper too.


----------



## arni-gx (Jul 22, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Back in the day I got mine 212 was priced okay and available most of all so boom done.
> Be-Quite now days is looking better than noctua offerings and butt ugly fan colors lol and is a little cheaper too.



dont forget, jonsbo, cpu cooler froum south korea.........


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 22, 2021)

arni-gx said:


> dont forget, jonsbo, cpu cooler froum south korea.........


Hi,
Availability is everything really, one usually chooses what they can get quickly without high shipping rates.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 22, 2021)

I think my cooler is awesome.. for an air cooler. But no one will buy one based on my words, lack of a single review, and the fact it can only be bought from AliExpress.. 

Availability is everything..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 22, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I think my cooler is awesome.. for an air cooler. But no one will buy one based on my words, lack of a single review, and the fact it can only be bought from AliExpress..
> 
> Availability is everything..



snowman?


----------



## freeagent (Jul 22, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> snowman?


Thermalright Frost Commander 140






						Frost Commander 140 – Thermalright
					






					www.thermalright.com


----------



## arni-gx (Jul 22, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Availability is everything really, one usually chooses what they can get quickly without high shipping rates.


for my cpu air cooler, it has no review at all on google or youtube..... because, all i see the reviews, only for the old models..... not for this one..... why ???


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 22, 2021)

arni-gx said:


> for my cpu air cooler, it has no review at all on google or youtube..... because, all i see the reviews, only for the old models..... not for this one..... why ???


Hi,
Guess they never sent a sample out for testing ?


----------

